# July 1st - July 7th XM Radio Specials



## Scott Greczkowski (Mar 21, 2002)

Here's whats going on this week on XM Satellite Radio!

Monday July 1st:

Build Your Own Show
XM Cafe - XM 45
9 AM ET
This episode features an XM in-studio session with Ben
Folds and a special artist profile of Bruce Springsteen.
Plus, hear Bruce's new single The Rising.

Song Set: Pet Shop Boys
VH1 Radio - XM 26
2 PM ET
The ultimate synth/pop duo, The Pet Shop Boys, drops
by the studios so we can ask them about their fondest
musical memories and then play their answers.

Rust with Glenn Danzig
XM Liquid Metal - XM 42
Midnight ET
Glenn Danzig chit-chat's with Coolguy from the garage about his new CD I Luciferi, MTV and rebellion.

Tuesday July 2nd:

Breaking & Entering: Candiria
XM Liquid Metal - XM 42
Listen For XMLM has the new Candiria The C.O.M.A. Imprint. Hear various mental sonic songs from the CD every hour.

Interview: Lauryn Hill
The Joint - XM 101
5 PM ET
Native Wayne Jobson catches up with Lauryn Hill after her XM
performance at the CES in Las Vegas, January 2002.

The Roots Concert - Live
MTV Radio - XM 25
9 PM ET
XM and MTV are proud to bring you hip-hop's finest,
The Roots, live in concert from Washington DC's
pre-eminent concert venue, The 9:30 Club. Part of the
MTV 2$Bill Concert Series. The legendary Roots crew
will be debuting some new material from their forthcoming album, Phrenology, which hits stores in September. A must listen experience!

Wednesday July 3rd:

O.A.R - LIVE On Campus
XMU - XM 43
3 PM ET
AKA "...of a revolution." With shows always stirring and in keeping with their new live double-CD Any Time Now, don't be surprised if Bob Marley's legendary guitarist Junior Marvin (of XM 101 The Joint) drops in at any time during the live performance from the brand-new XMU Audiotorium. Hear 'em now before they start their summer tour, Friday in Milwaukee.

Restless
The Move - XM 80
7 PM ET
The Move gets "Restless," in the mix for 36-hours, non-stop featuring Noel Sanger, Lady D., Deep Dish and more.

Maze & Frankie Beverley Recorded Live in New Orleans 
The Groove - Channel 64
9 PM ET
Groove into this superb concert setting recorded in New
Orleans with Maze and Frankie Beverley, the premiere
R&B/Funk band in the world today. Catch the energy,
spontaneity, and nonstop excitement of one of the
finest soul and funk concert dates ever released.

David Arkenstone: Sketches from an American Journey
CD Premiere
Fine Tuning - Channel 111
10 PM ET
David Arkenstone's latest CD, described by him as "Cinematic New Age," is played in it's entirety. Sketches brings the feeling of America, its cultures, aromas and brilliant, almost Coplandesque music quality.

Thursday July 4th:
Special X July 4th Celebration
Special X - XM 30
All Day
All Day this Fourth Of July it's "The Star Spangled, Red White And Blue, All American, Fourth Of July Musical Melting Pot Special
X-Travaganza." 24 Hours Of Tunes Celebrating The U.S. Of A.

A July 420 with Ozzy Osbourne
Bone Yard - XM 41
3 AM ET
To celebrate the kickoff of Ozzfest The Boneyard will play 420
consecutive Ozzy Osbourne songs in a row, including his work with Black Sabbath. You'll hear Ozzy's entire recorded work, interviews and rare tracks. Ozzfest, America's traveling summertime hard rock circus, starts on July 6th in Washington D.C and continues on through the summer months, criss-crossing America.

Stars & Stripes & Guitars & Saxes
Watercolors - XM 71
6 AM ET
Richard Elliot, Warren Hill, Jeff Golub and Marc Antoine recorded from their Birchmere show at 6 AM, 1 PM and 8 PM ET.

An Open Road Star-Spangled Independence Day Special
Open Road - XM 168
Noon ET
XM's Satellite Cowboy, Bill Mack, rides the Open Road with a
star-spangled Independence Day special. Celebrate America's birthday with an all-American lineup of country stars including Johnny Cash, Willie Nelson, Merle Haggard, Randy Travis, Lee Greenwood and LeAnn Rimes. Bill also spotlights tracks from a rare album by John Wayne, America, Why I Love Her featuring The Duke's heartfelt tribute to the U.S.A.

Diana King: Respect World Premiere
The Joint - XM 101
3 PM ET
The Joint brings you an exclusive World Premiere of Respect, the new album by Reggae's most successful female singer, Diana King. Also hear an interview with Diana, conducted by Native Wayne Jobson.

Friday July 5th:
Interview: Holiday Styles
RAW - XM 66
8 AM ET
The second member of The Lox is puttin' it down on the solo tip. He chops it up with B. Brian.

Animal Farm 
XM Kids - XM 116
10 AM ET
Who is Lemony Snicket? (No hes not a staff member at SatRadioTalk.COM) And why do our kids love his books? Find out
when Kenny Curtis reprises his conversation with America's
best-selling author of Children's Books, including the Series of
Unfortunate Events and The Saga of the Beaudalaire Orphans.

Stacker2/GNC Live Well 250 NASCAR Busch Series Race
NASCAR Radio - XM 144
7:30 PM ET
From the Daytona International Speedway hear XM NASCAR Radio's Claire B. Lang broadcast live from the Media Center with updates before and after the race during this "halfway point" weekend at NASCAR's granddaddy track!

Saturday July 6th:

Words & Music: Larry Goldings
Beyond Jazz - XM 72
Listen For... Listen in on conversation segments each hour between Noon and Midnight ET with Larry Goldings, one of the
most versatile keyboardists in modern jazz. All aspects of his career are covered....from his organ trio work and
his acoustic piano releases to his adventurous electronic keyboard work. Plus, hear cuts all weekend
from his brilliant, new trio release Sweet Science.

BBC Proms Concert : An All Mozart Concert
XM Classics - XM 110
9 AM ET
Trevor Pinnock conducts the English Concert and Choir in an all-Mozart program, including the Symphony No. 31, the "Coronation" Mass, the Solemn Vespers, and the Symphony No. 39. Recorded live at the Royal Albert Hall in London.

The Elementary Groove: Earth Wind & Fire Special 
The Groove - XM 64
2 PM ET
Listen in for two hours of conversation with legendary
Phillip Bailey. Plus take a trip down memory lane with
special clips from fans telling memorable stories of
their Earth Wind & Fire experiences.

Pepsi 400 NASCAR Winston Cup Race
NASCAR Radio - XM 144
7 PM ET
From the Daytona International Speedway in Daytona Beach, FL. hear XM NASCAR Radio's Claire B. Lang broadcast live from the Media Center with updates before and after the race during this "halfway point" weekend at NASCAR's granddaddy track!

Sunday July 7th

Grateful Dead Hour #718
Deep Tracks - XM 40
9 AM ET
Live and rare Dead second set, live at Cal Expo, Sacramento, CA from May 19, 1992.

Visits With The Legends 
America - XM 10
5:30 PM ET
Country music legend, and Country Music Hall of Fame member Bill Anderson visits with country legend Ferlin
Husky.

Direct Current [DC] with Zach Overking
U-Pop - XM 29
3 PM ET
Zach talks with Rasputina about their new album, Cabin
Fever, and what the future holds for them. Features an
in-studio performance.


----------

